
AT&T responds on Google questions, throws Apple under the bus - _pius
http://www.tuaw.com/2009/08/02/atandt-responds-on-google-questions-throws-apple-under-the-bus/
======
ScottWhigham
FFS - there is one sentence of actual content: "AT&T does not manage or
approve applications for the App Store. We have received the letter and will,
of course, respond to it."

